# Multiple Entry Tourist/Visitor Visa?



## swiss-commuter (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi there, awesome folks! 

I have the following issue at hand:

My wife is going to Dubai on a 6 month mission, sent by her Swiss company. 

I work and live in Switzerland but am not on a Swiss passport. I require entry visa to be requested/issued each time I visit but cannot have one issued on arrival (need to apply and get one before flying). 

I would like to visit my wife each month for a week/10 days, starting in June (work remote). Naturally, I called the UAE embassy in Switzerland to ask how I could come about getting a multiple-entry visitor visa for 6 months. 

The answer was: book a 4+ star hotel and they will take care of your visa. 

My wife will have an apartment, so booking a hotel is a non-sense for me. In return, the embassy told me I should find someone who holds a UAE permanent residence permit to invite me... We don't know anyone in UAE. 

Money is no issue, plane tickets - as well. Staying with my wife covers the residence part. Neither my wife, nor I intend to re-locate to Dubai, after her mission we're back to Switzerland. 

So, I reach out to your collective wisdom - how do I tackle this issue? How do I acquire a multiple-entry 6 month visa? 

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Your wife's employer will need to organise a work/residency visa for her. Once issued your wife can ask for a visa for you as her 'dependent' even if you're working and supporting yourself in Switzerland. As long as you do not spend longer than 6 months outside the UAE at a time your visa will remain valid. This should be the simplest and cheapest way to get a multi entry visa.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Could you ask your wife's employer to sponsor you?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

By the way, there is no such thing as a Permanent Residency Visa. We are all here on 3 year visas (soon to be 2 years apparently). We can apply for a visit visa for a relative,( if they are not entitled to a visa on arrival). You need to clarify what visa your wife is coming to Dubai with. If her employer is sponsoring her for a residency visa then all she needs to do is go to the DRND in Dubai and apply for a visit visa for you. As she is a woman the process is fairly straight forward and quick(no queues for ladies).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you flying Emirates? They offer visit visas for many nationals not included on the visa exemption list. That might be the simplest option.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

To get a visit visa either your wife (if she gets a residency visa) or her employer can sponsor you. Alternatively, if you book through Emirates (probably with Etihad or Air Arabia as well), you can get a visit visa online UAE Visas | Visa & Passport Information | Essential Information | Emirates Online Booking and Planning | Emirates 
Alternatively, if the above don't work, sometimes you can arrange a visit visa through travel agencies without using their services or staying in a hotel. You will have to pay a premium to them over the normal fees. Your wife's company's PRO can help to arrange this

but do bear in mind that the visit visa is a single entry visa (as far as I know). It can be valid for one month and extended for another month, or 3 months. BUT not a multiple entry. Also, every time you leave the country, you have to wait 30 days to re-enter the country again [yeah the pains of not having an elite passport]


----------

